# Have never seen one of these before.



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Honda makes some nice products that aren’t available in the States


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

That's an oldie for sure! Looks like it is a ME series G150 flathead engine from the 1970s...








Honda Global | The ME Engine (G100 / 150 / 200 / 300 / 400 Series) / 1977


Honda Motor Co.,Ltd. Honda Global Site - Visit the official Honda global web site and find episodes about the birth of ME general purpose engines, which open the door to the future for Honda's power products business.




global.honda


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks a lot like this JDM S35A... wish I could see the other side.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice machine, love the protruded augers; by the way my back hurts just looking at the height of those handlebars.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah, right .....


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Babby's first snowblower... 🤣


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Honestly thats usually the first thing most new honda owners cant get over, I set up an HS828 for a local ol' timer last year, this is his first Honda as he had been an Ariens owner all his life. He showed up to my work the other day and stated how the Honda started first pull when he took it out of the garage even with year old gas, he raved about the machine last year a lot but his enthusiasm about the first pull start made it pretty evident that he is in love with the machine.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

JnC said:


> ^^ Honestly thats usually the first thing most new honda owners cant get over, I set up an HS828 for a local ol' timer last year, this is his first Honda as he had been an Ariens owner all his life. He showed up to my work the other day and stated how the Honda started first pull when he took it out of the garage even with year old gas, he raved about the machine last year a lot but his enthusiasm about the first pull start made it pretty evident that he is in love with the machine.


Add me to the first pull club. Swapped positions in the shed for the Honda mower (HRB217HXA) and the Honda Snowblower (HS928). Snow blower hasn't been used since 2019 because last year I only used the HS621. Added a splash of fresh gas and a couple tablespoons of Seafoam and she started on the first pull and idled rock steady at 3,400 RPM. Peace of mind knowing the machine is going to start right up each and every year is invaluable.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My machines always start right up with my gas concoction of Stabil and SeaFoam ... .... never drain or run dry a tank or carb ... I do periodically run all my equipment.... all my life, never an issue.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Looks a lot like this JDM S35A... wish I could see the other side.


Yup, that's the puppy, with a Honda G150 flathead on it...


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

I have been looking through the forum and the progression of snowblowers - it is amazing how many redesigns or not have been performed.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Is the guy in the video 8 feet tall or is the machine that tiny?

When I first saw the video I was thinking this must be a kids model machine, on the same lines as the Arctic Cat Kitty Cat snowmobile


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> Is the guy in the video 8 feet tall or is the machine that tiny?


That's what happens when you have a gaijin using a piece of older Japan-domestic equipment... I'm only 6'4" and my team had no problems keeping track of me on the streets of Tokyo, or even at the crowded shrines on weekends. Average Japanese heights:

CountryAverage male heightAverage female heightJapan*171.2 cm (5' 7.4")*158.8 cm (5' 2.6")
One of my co-workers who went with me to Japan is 5'9" and said he never felt so tall. See my attempt at the S35A specs a couple of posts below.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Ya I'm 173cm (5'7"+/-) and I fit real good.

When Del's son came to pick up the tracks for the Mighty DeLorean/Wado he was bumping his noggin everywhere... 6'8" iirc.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

*S35A - October 02, 1981 - a bad translation...*

This Snow Sweeper S35A is a low-priced household snowplow that is compact and lightweight so that even women can easily remove snow, and uses a self-propelled rubber roller with 3.5 horsepower.

*Main features*

・Demonstrates excellent snow removal capacity of 33 tons / hour (specific gravity 0.2) while having 3.5 horsepower.
・A special rubber snow blade is used for the blower to prevent foreign matter from getting caught.
・A 1-lever special drum type clutch that can be used for both mission and clutch is used for shifting.
・Anti-fixed traveling clutch lever (automatic stop device) that emphasizes safety when moving backward.
・A well-balanced wide tread special rubber crawler.
・Compact and lightweight (66 kg) design that is easy to handle.
・Uses a kill switch that can stop the engine immediately in an emergency.
・The engine is equipped with the Honda 4-cycle engine G150, which is strong and durable. Moreover, it is equipped with a CDI (electronic ignition device) and always exhibits stable startability.
 
*Main specifications table*


Full length1183mmFull width525mmOverall height880mmGross weight66kgMaximum amount of snow removal33 tons / hour (specific density 0.2)Maximum snow removal width500mmSnow removal part front height410mmMaximum snowfall distance7mDriving methodRubber crawlertransmissionForward / backward 1-speed friction type clutch combined typeSnow removal device type1 stageEngine ModelHonda G150 CDI Ignition Forced Air Cooling 4 Cycle 144ccMaximum output3.5psStarting methodRecoil starterFuel tank capacity2.5L


----------

